# Officer Down: Corporal Nick Polizzotto - [South Bend, Indiana]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

04/24/2007
*Two Ind. officers shot, one fatally*

*Officer Down: Corporal Nick Polizzotto* - [South Bend, Indiana]










*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 34
*Additional Info:* Corporal Polizzotto was a nine year veteran of the South Bend Police Department.
*Cause of Death:* Gunshot wound
*Incident Details:* Corporal Polizzotto and another officer were investigating a report of gunshots near a motel at 1:37 am on Lincoln Way East when they encountered an armed suspect. As they attempted to detain him, the suspect shot at the officers, who returned fire. Corporal Polizzotto was killed in the exchange and the other officer was wounded. The suspect was killed by the officers.
*Date of Incident:* April 24, 2007

*Two South Bend Police Officers Shot, One Killed*

SOUTH BEND, Ind. - A South Bend police officer was killed and another wounded in a shooting with a suspect who was also killed. The wounded officer, 29-year-old Patrolman Michael Norby, is in stable condition at Memorial Hospital ...

Full Story


----------

